# Decent Rp-ing minis



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, I recently got into d&d thanks to a couple of my friends and played my first campaign yesterday. I used a dwarf warrior that I improved a bit to create my custom class (flame warden) and I'm pretty pleased with him but the class I'm going to be playing is a paladin (human). Anyone know where I can get a decent model for one? And where I could get other models in the future?


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

reapermini.com has some good mini's for roleplaying characters. All metal and their newer models are far superior to what they were making years ago.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

Second reaper. Everything on their site nis indexed by keyword, so for example if you want to see all of the human males wielding an axe and a shield, you can (for the record, there's 26 of them, to give you an idea of the size of their selection.)

Another nice one is Dark Sword Miniatures. Smaller selection but some _very_ nice sculpts.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Third for reaper. One of my side projects is putting together a few 'adventuring groups', and you can get almost any class/race combo from reaper.

if your specifically after a human paladin atm then you could also try:

This sexy bastard from AOW:










This guy from windycity:










One from sphere wars:










and this chap from CMON (54mm):


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Like everyone else said, Reaper is a great site for finding miniatures for D&D or for customizing a Fantasy Battle army, like I have!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I always just used reaper but some of those other places look pretty damn nice as well, gonna have to check them out!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

anima tactics models are pretty decent (well gorgeous) as well for Rp-ing
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/anima-tactics-miniatures.asp
andrea miniatures (check the scales though of course)
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/32mm-battle-series-miniatures.asp
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/54mm-warlord-saga-miniatures.asp
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/images/andrea-miniatures/WS06.jpg WANT!
discworld has some wacky stuff
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/discworld-miniatures.asp
freebooter has gorgeous models
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/freebooter-miniatures.asp
enigma as well
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/30mm-massive-darkness-miniatures.asp


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> freebooter has gorgeous models
> http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/freebooter-miniatures.asp
> enigma as well
> http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/30mm-massive-darkness-miniatures.asp


I always found it a bit unfortunate that the freebooter female sculpts are so constantly revealing, as their male stuff is excellent.

Haven't seen those beautiful enigma sculpts before though, ta for linking.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow those arcane miniatures are stunning, the reaper ones are pretty good to. I have a tough descision on my hands but me and my mates will probably order some minis from all of those sites over time.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I always found it a bit unfortunate that the freebooter female sculpts are so constantly revealing, as their male stuff is excellent.


I hate games making objects of women. Why? I prefer games that leave noone behind, and don't make people into objects. That's why i love Fallout. (Well, one of the reasons.)


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Sword Mini's are defiantly nice. That's why I'd go with this guy instead of a human paladin...









Why have a silly human when you can have a turtle warrior. It leads to so many more fun role-playing moments like when he peaks around a corner to see if the guards are there and they yell "Hey! I've got a turtle head poking out here!" or make him a ninja and you've got instant Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Or when the thief flips him on his back and the whole party spins him around until he fails his Con save and pukes everywhere. Ahhhh, the fun of DnD.


----------

